# Us citizen moving to the NL



## granditaly (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, i am italian and currently married to a us citizen. We are living in usa but considering a move back to EU next year and evaluating moving to the NL.Can i sponsor him or does he needs to be sponsored by a business in order to be' able to work and live in NL?thank you


----------



## Jimtan (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks

But, I can't understand fulfill. please details me


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Immigration into the Netherlands is quite difficult these days. If sponsored by a company it's quite easy to get a residence permit, if not US citizens will not get that unless proven connections with an EU citizen. The proven parts is not just a marriage certificate but also lots of other paperwork. Best check ind.nl for details or call the IND (immigration services).


----------

